# Absoultte issue 26



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Got the new mag hand delivered at the north east meet last night (thanks andrew). Just want to say it looks like another excellent mag. Thanks to all who are involved. 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Received my mag this morning. Another top job from the TTOC   

Paul


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

We received 2 magazines, one for each car........ 

A big thank you to John and all the TTiers involved in the magazine. It is fantastic....


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Got mine this morning 

DAZ


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I want mine!......never been a cover-girl!!!! 

Hev x


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Hev said:


> I want mine!......never been a cover-girl!!!!
> 
> Hev x


And a dirty one at that.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Mine arrived today ---- great read ---- well done to the production team involved, reading about the "Alpina ITTalia" brought back a lot of happy memories, must do another run down there in the near future.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

j8keith said:


> Mine arrived today ---- great read ---- well done to the production team involved, reading about the "Alpina ITTalia" brought back a lot of happy memories, must do another run down there in the near future.


Well your down for the next one, which should be similar


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Got mine today thanks to all involved


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

No mag yet.


----------



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

Mine`s here  Thanks for a great read.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Who posts the mags out?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

audimad said:


> Who posts the mags out?


Wallsendmag i believe.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

audimad said:


> Who posts the mags out?


I do why ?


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

got mine today,liked the changing face of the TT article,and the Karting Kapers,to be honest i enjoyed the entire mag.well done production team


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

audimad said:


> Who posts the mags out?


I've pm'd a couple of people on the same page of labels as you and it's a 50-50 split on arrival/non arrival


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Got mine this morning Andrew


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

brittan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > I want mine!......never been a cover-girl!!!!
> ...


Lol I got mine this Morning, will open it discretely!!! Lol


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Got ours this morning


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> > Mine arrived today ---- great read ---- well done to the production team involved, reading about the "Alpina ITTalia" brought back a lot of happy memories, must do another run down there in the near future.
> ...


Thanks Paul, Penny has already sussed out where all the shoe shops are, :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

j8keith said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > j8keith said:
> ...


  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Still NO mag.


----------



## marcelloTTc (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks,received mine yesterday!!!!


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

I think mine has got lost in the post, could you send me another copy?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

audimad said:


> I think mine has got lost in the post, could you send me another copy?


I' ll post another in the morning. :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Mine still not arrived either [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Mine still not arrived either [smiley=bigcry.gif]


They will both be in the same batch as you were both on the same sheet of labels , I'll stick another in the post


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Not got mine yet.....

Being offshore doesnt help though, its in the house waiting for me..  
Steve


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Got in tonight and guess what was waiting for me on the door mat, that's right NOTHING!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

audimad said:


> Got in tonight and guess what was waiting for me on the door mat, that's right NOTHING!


Ah well I guess you will just have to be patient then, if two have been sent then I am sure it will be with you shortly 

Charlie


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Charlie said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > Got in tonight and guess what was waiting for me on the door mat, that's right NOTHING!
> ...


Just as long as both have been posted then one should turn up.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

audimad said:


> Got in tonight and guess what was waiting for me on the door mat, that's right NOTHING!


Have you moved Jeff ?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > Got in tonight and guess what was waiting for me on the door mat, that's right NOTHING!
> ...


No. When did you post the 2nd issue?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Yesterday should have been there today. Does your postman drive a TT?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Got mine yesterday - thanks all. Very good issue all round


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Another good issue.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] It's arrived. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Not got mine as yet [smiley=bigcry.gif] sounds like a good read by all accounts. I will give it a few more days before i make an official complaint :wink:


----------

